
Can China be brought before an international court over Covid pandemic? Yes - godelmachine
https://theprint.in/opinion/can-china-be-brought-before-an-international-court-over-covid-pandemic-yes
======
sequoiar6868
Bored and brainless topic.

why not remove this kind of topic. Hacker news should be technical related !!!

